# Biker aus schleswig holstein?????



## mistermongo (20. April 2006)

Moin...Ich(15) und n fruedn (14) fahren oft zusammen..nur das ich erst ab mitte mai n bike krieg..naja eigentlich sind hier ca. 15Biker oder so weil hier ein Internat ist...Und Ich wollte nur mal wissen wo ihr alle herkommt, was ihr so fahrt und was ihr hier in SH so emphelen könnte..Also gutes weiß ich von Malente(downhill) am Boxberg soll auch dh und fr sein und Pinneberg, Klein Nordende und Heede. Hört sich schon recht viel an nur wir wohnen St.peter-Ording und hier is eigentlich nichts! Haben schon ein Gebiet beantragt für Dirtpark nur das Bauamt kommt nicht in schuss...  Naja sagt denn ma bescheid und so und vllt trifft man sich ja ma


----------



## Anfall (20. April 2006)

Gianna schrieb:
			
		

> nur wir wohnen St.peter-Ording





> Ort: East Side of Schleswig Holstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermongo (20. April 2006)

ja ich weiß hab da osten und westen vertauscht warn ferien als ich mich angemeldet hab


----------



## sandro (22. April 2006)

da gibts noch den müllberg in langenhorn/norderstedt. aber auch zu weit für euch oder???


----------



## mistermongo (25. April 2006)

naja geht ws isn da so=?


----------



## jannetitus (28. April 2006)

mittlerweile is mein garten ein kleiner dirtpark geworden kannst ja ma mitm zug vorbeikommem


----------



## mistermongo (28. April 2006)

ey geil is das nich der berüchtigte Op de diek bikepark? der mit dem drop und den 2 richitg fetten kickern in die sand grube? und da wo 200m entfernt dünen sind wo man richitg geil droppen kann und teils auch dh fahren kann? fett ich komm vorbei


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. April 2006)

Hi, Ihr Heizer aus St. Peter...guckt mal hier...Kiel is ja nicht soweit wech:

http://bmx.solutio42.de/

Ciao, Sven


----------



## jannetitus (29. April 2006)

fett kommen wir bestimmt ma vorbei!! wenn mein fuß wieder heile is.. u8nd gianna endlich sein neues bike hat! hast du icq?


----------



## Aff?e (30. April 2006)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Ihr Heizer aus St. Peter...guckt mal hier...Kiel is ja nicht soweit wech:
> 
> http://bmx.solutio42.de/
> 
> Ciao, Sven



moin ersma
samma sven ? sind die spots alle in kiel ?!?!?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. April 2006)

Also, na klar.... die spots sind alle in Kiel und drumherum und da fahre ich XC bei der rg-kiel.de...ist also ein anderer Stiefel. Bin durch Zufall hier gelandet. Wir haben aber alles irgendwie was mit bike-orange zu tun...die sind hier sehr aktiv...von denen hab ich den link.
Ruft doch einfach mal im Laden an oder kontaktet über http://bmx.solutio42.de/ dann seid ihr schlauer.... 

achja...nein..ich habe kein ICQ..ich weiss noch nicht mal wie das schmeckt 

Ciao, Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermongo (8. Mai 2006)

cool warn das alle oder gibts noch mehr? evtl. welche aus Kiel denn wir wolln nach kiel demnächst


----------



## Th.S16 (8. Mai 2006)

Ja Moin !
Also wenns nicht ganz so weit weg sein soll:
Die Hüttener Berge und die Steilküsten Eckernförde und Glücksburg sind immer ne Reise wert.
Ansonsten muss ich sagen , dass Ihr an der Westküste was das MTBiken
angeht echt arm dran seit.......

Gruss
T.


----------



## xieno (8. Mai 2006)

moin, 
komm aus kiel und such auch noch ein wenig anschluss zum biken. 
vielleicht hat ja jemand lust nen anfänger mitzunehmen...!? 
kennt jemand von den kielern ne geile strecke, wald, etc., die nicht allzu weit weg ist?

gruß flo


----------



## jannetitus (11. Mai 2006)

ja ich sag dir gern bescheid wenn die session in kiel starten aber dann musst du deinen sattel aber noch ein ganzes stück runterstellen, nicht so wie auf deinen fotos


----------



## mistermongo (14. Mai 2006)

> moin,
> komm aus kiel und such auch noch ein wenig anschluss zum biken.
> vielleicht hat ja jemand lust nen anfänger mitzunehmen...!?
> kennt jemand von den kielern ne geile strecke, wald, etc., die nicht allzu weit weg ist?
> ...



wir können dich bestimmt mal mitnehmen, wenn wir da sind. Allerdings müssten wir wissen was du so fährst? weil auf deinen fotos siehts eher so nach Touren und so aus


----------



## xieno (18. Mai 2006)

ich fahre hauptsächlich touren, um erstmal wieder etwas fit zu werden 
bin aber ansonsten aufgeschlossen mein bike auch mal etwas mehr zu quälen, soweit wie das material mithalten kann...
also wenn das wetter wieder etwas mitspiel bin ich gern dabei!


@Gianna + jannetitus
ich finds echt super, das ihr euch gemeldet habt, werd aber irgendwie das gefühl nicht los, das hier im norden bikemäßig nicht allzu viel geht, oder?

Werd demnächt erstma bei bike organge vorbei schauen, was dort so geht, obwohl ich auf vereinskram nicht allzu viel bock habe...mal schaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jannetitus (18. Mai 2006)

wir sind grad dabei alles für nen dirtpark in spo zu regeln und sind eigentlich auch recht zuversichtilich dass das was wird... also daumen drücken


----------



## Hellfish (18. Mai 2006)

xieno schrieb:
			
		

> werd aber irgendwie das gefühl nicht los, das hier im norden bikemäßig nicht allzu viel geht, oder?


Moin. Ich bin über Himmelfahrt auch mal wieder in Kiel.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, können wir uns ja am Samstag treffen für 'ne Runde treffen. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mit BierMannFreund 'ne schöne Tour um den Westensee gemacht; vieleicht ist er dann auch wieder dabei.


----------



## $killer (19. Mai 2006)

moin leude ich komm aus husum. bei uns gibts 2 locations. die sind aber nicht all zu groß... vielleicht habt ihr ja schonmal was von den mäusebergen gehört?! da kann man aganz gut fahren ich werd demnächst mal fotos machen. und dann haben wir noch was im schobüller wald gebaut das sind aber nur 2 dirts (bisher).
wir wollen in hattstedt (4km nördlich von husum) einen dirtpark bauen. wir müssen das nurnoch mit dem bauamt klären aber zum glück ist einer von uns der sohn des bürgermeisters also haben wir gute chancen 
hier sind bilder vom schobüller wald wir sind aber noch am bauen:
http://skiller500.sk.funpic.de/Specialized/DSCN0712.JPG
http://skiller500.sk.funpic.de/Specialized/DSCN0715.JPG

ansonsten gibt es in flensburg noch einen dirt-und skate-park:
http://bikestop.de/galerie.php?cat=4

vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen oder so^^


----------



## Homer J Simpson (20. Mai 2006)

Ich bin ein Biker asu Husum


----------



## mistermongo (22. Mai 2006)

boah ja kenn ich! war ich auch schon nur noch eins: Wir werden nciht vorher kommen, bevor ihr landungen für eure kicker gebaut habt! das ist zuu böse für material da 1m 50cm kicker zu springen ins flat! baut ne landung anders is schlecht


----------



## Homer J Simpson (22. Mai 2006)

Wo warst du denn Junge!? bis in den Hafen gesprungen oder was!?


----------



## $killer (22. Mai 2006)

ja wir sind wie gesagt auch noch nicht fertig damit.


----------



## mistermongo (22. Mai 2006)

homer j: muck ma nich so auf kleiner! war in schobüll letztens und eure kicker sind zwar ganz schön, aber ******* fürs material, außerdem is mit lanudng so als wenn man auf ner porallen 18jährigen leigt!


----------



## $killer (22. Mai 2006)

lol ich wusst garnich dass st. peter an der ostküste liegt  (siehe Giannas wohnort)


----------



## mistermongo (22. Mai 2006)

ja cih weiß hab mich da vertan kleiner unaufmerksamkeit von mir ey ich komm sonntag ma vorbei ja? einfahren mit meinem neuen orange! kann mans cih ja denn ma treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

